
How do I change the background color of the HTML page? Install a library - orange8
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/42464888/how-do-i-change-the-background-color-of-the-body
======
orange8
This is what happens when you learn React first, without a basic understanding
of web fundamentals (HTML, CSS and JS)

~~~
forbiddenvoid
I'm trying really, really hard to understand how this is even possible and
coming up empty. Obviously, there is a ton of evidence in the responses on
that page that indicates that this is happening, but I don't understand it.

------
robrtsql
Nobody is recommending that this user installs a library. This user has
already installed and is using React, and the top answer shows how to change
the background color using style, which is not a React-specific concept, both
with vanilla Javascript and with React.

I don't see a problem here.

~~~
shaftway
> React Helmet ([https://github.com/nfl/react-
> helmet](https://github.com/nfl/react-helmet))

> I really found this library very helpfull. Really clean solution i would
> say.

> Sample Usage:
    
    
      import Helmet from 'react-helmet';
      <Helmet bodyAttributes={{style: 'background-color : #fff'}}/>
    

> answered Aug 9 '17 at 10:37

> Rahul

~~~
robrtsql
Oh. My bad. Thanks for pointing that out.

